# txt Datei auslesen mittels URL



## dotlens (14. Dez 2004)

hallo

habe heute frisch angefangen mit netzwerk programmieren. bin mir aber nicht sicher, vileicht gehört es noch eher zu den anfänger fragen!

Ich will doch blos eine txt datei lesen. kann doch nicht so schwierig sein!!

hier mein code:


```
class OpenURLStream {

	public static void main(String args[]) {
		try {
			System.out.println("anfang");
			URL url = new URL("http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc2396.txt");
			System.out.println("url gemacht");
			
			BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(
					url.openStream()));
			System.out.println("Stream geöffnet");

			String s = "";

			while ((s = in.readLine()) != null)
				System.out.println(s);
			System.out.println("gelesen");

			in.close();
		}
		catch (MalformedURLException e) {
			System.out.println("MalformedURLException: " + e);
		}
		catch (IOException e) {
			System.out.println("IOException: " + e);
		}
	}
}
```

gibt mir folgendes aus:

```
anfang
url gemacht
IOException: java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out: connect
```

also irgendwie klappt das nicht mit dem BufferedReader, aber weiss nicht wieso. 

danke und gruss


----------



## Icewind (14. Dez 2004)

tja schaut so aus als könnte er nicht zu der url verbinden weil es zu lange dauert....


----------



## dotlens (14. Dez 2004)

das hab ich mir auch gedacht 

aber dann liegt kein Fehler in meinem code? hast schonmal etwas ausgelesen mit dem inputStream über URL? ich krieg das irgendwie nich auf die Reihe.
bei jeder URL kommt timed out! na super...


----------



## foobar (14. Dez 2004)

Also bei mir läufts einwandfrei.


----------



## Icewind (14. Dez 2004)

njein leider aber versuch mal von deiner URL eine URLConnection zu bekommen und dort dann den InputStream zu nehmen....


----------



## dotlens (14. Dez 2004)

könnt es seind dass es was mit dem router zu tun hat? bin nämlich im geschäft....
@icewind
hab ich versucht, macht aber keinen Unterschied, meine Variante macht ja intern auch das selbe...


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Dez 2004)

firewall?


----------



## dotlens (14. Dez 2004)

keine ahnung was die hier alles haben. und kann mich erst übermorgen erkundigen, wenn die leute hier sind...
imerhin weiss ich jetzt dass es nicht an meinem code lag. wird mühsam netzwerkprogrammieren zu lernen wenn nichts geht wegen der firewall!


----------

